# Murphy's Mantids



## jamurfjr (Mar 28, 2013)

Following the example set by some other members, I decided to start a picture thread of my own. Documenting my development/progression through the hobby may prove useful, and perhaps I'll be able to look back on this thread with a sense of accomplishment. Don't expect much in the way of photo quality because I only have a cheapie digital camera at my disposal. Hopefully, I'll be able to acquire better equipment in the near future.

Carolina nymphs from the other night's nocturnal nymphal emission! :lol: 





One of my Tenodera nymphs, L4.




Stagmo newborn.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cute little tenodera


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 2, 2013)

First cricket for first meal at L5. Mangia!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2013)

yumm, turkey legs!


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 4, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> yumm, turkey legs!


I like turkey legs too. You're making me hungry.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 4, 2013)

_..._had to settle for leftover ham_._

In other news: _C. pictipennis _ootheca hatched this morning! I estimate around 50-60 nymphs. They are so tiny that it's hard to take a decent picture with my camera.







Action shot. I think they were kung fu fighting.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats on the creo hatch


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 4, 2013)

That's awesome! Cute little dudes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2013)

they think the camera is a video and getting ready for stardom!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol !!!!!!


----------



## sally (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats on the Creo hatch. I can't wait for my Creos to (hopefully) hatch


----------



## agent A (Apr 4, 2013)

nice!

i have a creo ooth that i'm incubating now...


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Pics!


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 12, 2013)

The time had come to kick most of my Tenodera kids out of the nest. At least I didn't drop them off at the pool.  Did my best to record the event with some pictures.

Brave New World...
















I dubbed this one knight and guardian of the garden. Its job is to protect the [straw] berries...and twigs! :clown:


----------



## Digger (Apr 12, 2013)

Now I can't get that 1970s song "everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting" out of my head !


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 12, 2013)

H. multispina ootheca hatched. Produced approx. 300 nymphs. These little devils are silent but violent like something else of mine. :blink:


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 12, 2013)

Digger said:


> Now I can't get that 1970s song "everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting" out of my head !


You're welcome. Anytime!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on the Hatch 300 really 300 can't believe it ....... lol my Original Ooth i got only hatched 70 ... Looks like i did good job mating it lol ...


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 12, 2013)

You really did. Dividing them up in small groups took forever. I'm covered up with multispina!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 12, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> You really did. Dividing them up in small groups took forever. I'm covered up with multispina!


I'm Glad it hatched for you Enjoy ur new Beasts Males can get to 8Cm Female can get to close to 9cm multispina's are a little bigger then H.Bipa


----------



## sally (Apr 12, 2013)

They sure are cute though


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 15, 2013)

sally said:


> They sure are cute though


They are cute, but they seem more skittish than the other varieties of nymphs I currently have. During feeding time, I have to deal with numerous escape attempts. That's okay; these prison breaks have become part of the fun.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> They are cute, but they seem more skittish than the other varieties of nymphs I currently have. During feeding time, I have to deal with numerous escape attempts. That's okay; these prison breaks have become part of the fun.


U talking abut *Hierodula multispina ?*

Trust me when they grow up ur see they are not Skittish at all good size and strong . But mating is pain in the [email protected]@ ......


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 15, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> U talking abut *Hierodula multispina ?*
> 
> Trust me when they grow up ur see they are not Skittish at all good size and strong . But mating is pain in the [email protected]@ ......


I like the quirky little nymphs. They are very active. I've seen your pictures of adults and they are beautiful!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> I like the quirky little nymphs. They are very active. I've seen your pictures of adults and they are beautiful!!!


 :tt2: But *Hierodula majuscula* is still better Bigger nicer color Hands down /


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 15, 2013)

Majuscula are prettier as adults but I prefer membranacea as nymphs. Majuscula dont get very vibrant until they're older, and membranacea lose my favorite colours as they grow.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally acquired a must-have staple of the hobby: ghosts!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha about time lol Congratz .


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 19, 2013)

Very good!


----------



## jamurfjr (May 1, 2013)

Every-mantis-body seems to be coming along just fine. Here are some toddler and adolescent pictures:

Two of the same L2 Carolina nymph:











Cute L2 Creo!






Last but not least are several more of my favorite Tenodera...eating in some...


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 1, 2013)

Nice Bro keep up the good work .


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2013)

either u have a small hand or a very large L2 carolina :lol: 

my carolinas r L3 now but idk if i need a male or female cause i only have 2 :lol:


----------



## jamurfjr (May 2, 2013)

agent A said:


> either u have a small hand or a very large L2 carolina :lol:
> 
> my carolinas r L3 now but idk if i need a male or female cause i only have 2 :lol:


My hands are just right. I used to be a hand model but had an accident with a hot iron. :devil2: 

I may be able to help with your problem. Let me know when they are old enough.


----------



## agent A (May 2, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> My hands are just right. I used to be a hand model but had an accident with a hot iron. :devil2:


and i just always have "accidents" with hot glue guns :shifty:  

and yes i will try to sex my 2 carolinas later to see if i need an xtra male or female


----------



## jamurfjr (May 11, 2013)

My first Brunner nymph hatched out the other day!


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 11, 2013)

Nice Buddy cute Brunner~~!!


----------



## jamurfjr (May 15, 2013)

Katydid. It's what's for dinner.











The leftovers...


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

good pics man


----------



## sally (May 15, 2013)

I hope it stays warm here so I can finally get some different insects for the mantises. Really nice photos.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 15, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Action shot. I think they were kung fu fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're break dance fighting... mine do that too


----------



## jamurfjr (May 15, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> they're break dance fighting... mine do that too


Okay, I may have to change their theme song to something by Grandmaster Flash. :lol:


----------



## jamurfjr (Jun 16, 2013)

_T. sinensis_ pairing:
















Another large hatch...this time of _P. griffinii_...approximately 200 nymphs. Griffins galore!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jun 16, 2013)

Congratz  Nice to see my Ooth hatching out left and right lol ....


----------



## jamurfjr (Jun 17, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Congratz  Nice to see my Ooth hatching out left and right lol ....


You must be using fertility drugs.


----------



## agent A (Jun 18, 2013)

wow! lots of babiezzz!!


----------



## jamurfjr (Jun 23, 2013)

Taumantis ooth hatched....lots of little orange nymphs running around. How does Albert get all those babies to fit in there?!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow Congratz that looks like more then 150 nymphs .... Ur hatch looks bigger then my hatch when i got the ooth lol ...

Congratz Good to see my ooth hatching out left and right once again lol ...


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 18, 2013)

My wife bought a new camera for an upcoming trip, but of course, I had other designs. I discreetly borrowed it for some "testing".

My favorite plus-size model:











L4 Brunner's:






L3 Griff:






L2 Tau:


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 22, 2013)

First CB _T. sinensis_ ooth:


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 6, 2013)

Traded OctRain some roaches for a budwing ootheca, and it did not disappoint.






Failed Carolina mating attempt. My boy came close but no cigar. At least he survived to try again another day.
















First Creo of mine to molt to adult!


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2013)

the female caro looks a lot like a female cali of mine

I love the fresh creo look!


----------



## sally (Aug 6, 2013)

agent A said:


> the female caro looks a lot like a female cali of mine
> 
> I love the fresh creo look!


 Exactly to my untrained eye like my californicas too!


----------



## sally (Aug 6, 2013)

Good going with the budwings  Nice new adults too!


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 6, 2013)

sally said:


> Good going with the budwings  Nice new adults too!


Thank you!


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 6, 2013)

sally said:


> Exactly to my untrained eye like my californicas too!


Believe me, anything from California would be out of place here. Just kidding  These were born and bred right here in AL...such a great and variable—at least in color—little species.


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Believe me, anything from California would be out of place here. Just kidding  These were born and bred right here in AL...such a great and variable—at least in color—little species.


i'm gonna send u a cali ooth when one of the gals lays one

maybe I will mate them both again so their empusas are extra ready to throw ooth material :lol:


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 6, 2013)

If you do send an ooth, I promise to acclimate them to the customs down here. I'm the farthest thing from country, but I'll turn them into country mantids in no time. Lay off the empusa.


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> If you do send an ooth, I promise to acclimate them to the customs down here. I'm the farthest thing from country, but I'll turn them into country mantids in no time. Lay off the empusa.


  

I might ship myself down there too for the moths :lol:


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> I might ship myself down there too for the moths :lol:


There's room in the pole barn and plenty of wild edibles to eat in the field and the woods beyond that. Have you ever read "The Most Dangerous Game" by Richard Connell? :gun_bandana: :devil:


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> There's room in the pole barn and plenty of wild edibles to eat in the field and the woods beyond that. Have you ever read "The Most Dangerous Game" by Richard Connell? :gun_bandana: :devil:


yes i did rainsford


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 21, 2013)

Carolinas







Creos






"Whatcha looking at?"






Green ghost


----------



## sally (Aug 22, 2013)

Really nice pictures. They are so clear. Lots of babies soon


----------



## Jinx (Aug 22, 2013)

Love the color of that Ghost. My female L6 has a chocolate/mint color going on.


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 31, 2013)

A female _Stagmomantis carolina_ has been trying to score a meal on a zinnia. From the looks of her, she hadn't had much success. For the last two days, I've provided a grasshopper with the rear legs removed. Thanks to my charity, she's now filling out.






I've come full circle with _T. sinensis._ My captive bred ootheca hatched!


----------



## sally (Aug 31, 2013)

It is such a great feeling when they hatch  Great job.


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Sally!


----------

